# can you believe these are yorkies?



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I got these two yorkies in rescue today. The tiny one is 3.5 lbs. and the vet that spayed her today thinks she has what is called "Blue Doberman Syndrome." She looks like a yorkie/Chinese crested mix. She also had a hernia. I am planning on having her thyroid tested to rule out any problems with it.

The other is 6 yrs. old and was used for breeding. She is 10 lbs. She has a horrible staff infection and has to be on antibiotics for a month and weekly medicated baths. 

I hate these kind of breeders. There is no telling what the rest of her animals look like.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pics like this break my heart.







They're both so lucky you came to their rescue.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those poor little girls. But they're in good hands now. You are a saint.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I got these two yorkies in rescue today. The tiny one is 3.5 lbs. and the vet that spayed her today thinks she has what is called "Blue Doberman Syndrome." She looks like a yorkie/Chinese crested mix. She also had a hernia. I am planning on having her thyroid tested to rule out any problems with it.
> 
> The other is 6 yrs. old and was used for breeding. She is 10 lbs. She has a horrible staff infection and has to be on antibiotics for a month and weekly medicated baths.
> 
> ...



Is that mange in the 2nd pic?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor little ones...hope they r back to being beautiful in no time!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228044
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it is a severe staff intection.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Aww bless these little babies....they are so lucky to have you.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

With a lot of love they'll be beautiful in no time . Every family should adopt at least one rescue , there are no negatives only rich rewards . Sarah


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

God bless them for what they have been through, and you for trying to make their lives better. Wherefore ye do it unto the least of these by brother, ye do it unto Me.

Samsonsmom


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What a wonderful caring person you are. I've read about blue born yorkies before, genes are so odd. Poor little things, just brings tears to my eyes to see them in that condition.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

These poor babies--it is so heartbreaking that people forget we were given charge over the animals to care for them, not abuse and exploit them!! I'm so glad these little sweethearts are with you now and I know they will just blossom with the love and proper care you're giving them!!!








Blessings to you and these babies, 

::Jacki::


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awww the poor little babies.
















I hope God punishes the 'people' - you cant even call them that nor animals, because animals dont do that sort of thing - who did this.

What goes around, comes around.

Bless you for taking them in. Keep us posted on their progress.

















Dede and Chloe from down under



~mommy, can I go with sammie an bite de peepil pwese??~ Chloe


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor babies.







Thank goodness you are going to take care of them now.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> Those poor little girls. But they're in good hands now. You are a saint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, you ARE a Saint! What lucky little poochies to have you come to their rescue.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless their wee little souls









I've never heard of "Blue Doberman Syndrom". Is is treatable? Does it only affect the hair, and maybe the overall "look" of the dog?

They sure are precious little angels, and you're the biggest angel of all


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> Oh, bless their wee little souls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a genetic defect.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, poor babies, but thank god they have you to take of them, bless you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just couldn't do what you do, I would want to keep all the rescues. I feel so sorry for those baby's, look at there eyes







. God has a special crown for you.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

poor things.. they are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww those poor little babies, thank God they are with you now







Pictures like that break my heart


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

All I can say is Thank you and God bless you.
Aimee


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Good for you for taking these babies into your heart. 

My husband and I are trying to adopt an older Italian Greyhound, I thought I wanted a younger one until I read the poem about older dogs and how they were passed over for adoption. AFter I quit crying is when I decided an older dog would be just fine. Man, those poems are tear jerkers...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

*You are doing such a great thing by helping these furballs*. It just makes me _sick_ to see how pitiful they look. They hardly resemble Yorkies...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure does make tears well up in my eyes! Those dogs are so blessed that you have them now.

God Bless your heart.
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! I am glad they are out of that situation.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Bless you for taking them in. They deserve the love.

Have you heard of Biewer Yorkshire Terriers? 

http://www.bytca.org/

http://eastlandkennels.com/history_of_the_biewer_yorkie.htm


I am not sure if they are for real or another marketing gimmic. Maybe a yorkie person can tell us more.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is some good information on the blue born Yorkies. 

http://members.aol.com/CYorkie/GeneticsBlueRedChocolate.html


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> Bless you for taking them in. They deserve the love.
> 
> Have you heard of Biewer Yorkshire Terriers?
> 
> ...


Aren't biewers gorgeous! I would love one. There seems to be MUCH debate if biewers are there own breed now. There is a forum called biewertalk.com...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Here is some good information on the blue born Yorkies.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/CYorkie/GeneticsBlueRedChocolate.html[/B]


Can I gather from this that the little yorkie I have in my care now won't live long?


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a thread on a yorkie board about blue born pups. Thought you might like to read.
http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1625
And a pic of another adult blue born (I don't know if you can see it without registering)
http://yorkietalk.com/forums/showthread.ph...light=blue+born


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Aren't biewers gorgeous! I would love one. There seems to be MUCH debate if biewers are there own breed now. There is a forum called biewertalk.com...[/B]


So they aren't a gimmic like Mi-Kis?


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228637
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of a Mi-Kis
The Biewer is a color mutation that showed up in a Yorkie's litter in Germany to Mr. and Mrs. Biewer. The dog was selectively bred to maintain and produce more of the same.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

THOSE POOR LITTLE DARLINGS! You are such a great person for rescueing them.
The world needs more good people, like you.


----------

